# Frage zur Widerstandsberechnung



## kasal (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freunde!

Hab mal ne frage zum berechnen eines Wiederstandes in einer Schaltung.

Also nehmen wir mal an ich hab ne Led, die zieht 20mA bei einer Spannung von 2,2V, mein Netzteil liefert auf der 5V leitung 40A. Normal muss ich ja Spannung durch Strom teilen. Muss dann die Formel lauten (5V - 2,2V) / 20mA oder (5V -2,2V) / (40A - 20mA) oder (5V - 2,2V) / 40A? 
Ich meine die erste is richtig aber des mit den Ampere is mir no net so ganz klar, bin noch ein Einsteiger.


lg,
kasal


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist es so, dass immer nur die tatsächlich anliegende Spannung bzw. die tatsächlich fließende Stromstärke ausschlaggebend ist. Ob dein Netzteil jetzt 40A oder 80A liefern kann, ist zunächst mal egal.

Dann wäre es noch interessant zu wissen, wie deine Schaltung aussieht und welchen Widerstand du überhaupt berechnen willst. Ohne diese Angaben können wir auch nur raten.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (1. Januar 2007)

kasal hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Freunde!
> 
> Hab mal ne frage zum berechnen eines Wiederstandes in einer Schaltung.
> 
> ...



Also:
LED Strom= 20mA
LED Spannung= 2,2V

UE = 5,5V

Wenn du nun den Vorwiderstand für die LED haben willst, dann musst du halt einen Widerstand haben an dem 5,5V - 2,2V => 3,3V abfallen bei 20mA

Laut dem Ohmschen Gesetz U/R*I = > U / I => 3,3 Volt / 0,02A => 165 Ohm

Wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe, aber als Elektroniker sollte mans wissen


----------



## kasal (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freunde!

Danke für eure Antworten!
Meine Schaltung sieht zunächst mal so aus (Anhang)
R ist ja der wiederstand.
Habe aber nochmal ne Frage:
Wenn ich jetz einen Poti einbauen möchte, um z.B. die Helligkeit der LED zu regeln, brauche ich dann den Wiederstand noch?
Weil der Poti ja auch ein Wiederstand sein kann?


lg,
kasal


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (1. Januar 2007)

Hey, wenn du den R gegen nen Poti austauschen würdest, brauchst du ihn nicht mehr, aber ich würde da vorsichtig sein, weil ne LED niemals zu viel Spannung bekommen darf...weil sonst geht sie halt schnell kaputt!  Darum am besten nen kleines Poti!


----------



## kasal (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Würdest du so eine Steuerung anders realisieren? Wenn ja, wie?
Also es geht darum, eine Led an ein Netzeil-Kabel anzuschliessen,
am besten das rote mit 5V wegen der Wärmeentwicklung.
Dann soll man die Helligkeit per Poti regeln können.


lg,
kasal


----------



## kasal (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freunde!

Hab mir mal folgendes überlegt:
Und zwar, die LED darf max. 3V oder so bekommen. Gehen wir nun also von den 3V aus, brauchen wir eine Widerstand von 100 Ohm ( (5V-3V) / 0,02A ).

Hinter den Widerstand könnte man ja dann das Poti setzen, mit der Man des Widerstand vergrößern kann, und so die LEDs nochmal dunkler machen kann. Funktioniert das so?
Hab ein Bild angehängt. Hab aber nur 100 Ohm Potis gefunden aber der sollte gehn.
Somit is ja die led vom durchbrennen in jedem fall geschützt, auch wenn Ich den Poti auf null drehe!?


lg,
kasal


----------

